# Looking for a handgun



## scashaggy (Jan 6, 2010)

Hello all, 

I am interested in buying a handgun, I want it for protection and to go shoot at the range. Here's the thing, I have never fired a handgun before. 

I plan on going to a range that rents guns so I can fire different ones to get a feel for them. 

Is there a particular gun (9mm etc) that I should lean to or avoid for home protection?

I would also like to (eventually) get a concealed weapons license. Someone I know told me to go to the gunshow because the prices are better. Is that true? 

Any help would be appreciated and I look forward to learning about handguns.


----------



## chris441 (Sep 6, 2009)

scashaggy said:


> Is there a particular gun (9mm etc) that I should lean to or avoid for home protection?


Just keep reading threads in the 'New to Handguns Area'...your questions come up quite often and there are many good thread with info.



scashaggy said:


> Someone I know told me to go to the gunshow because the prices are better. Is that true?


I don't believe this to be true. I usually can find it cheaper online and thats including shipping and FFL transfer....but sometimes a deal pops up at a show. You just have to know what you are looking for and know what the prices are locally and online for the gun you are wanting before you go to the show.


----------



## zetti1 (Dec 14, 2009)

One thing is for certain, once you get started collecting guns, it is hard to stop! Following are some of my thoughts and what I have deduced from what I’ve read/experienced:
1) Everyone has a different opinion about which guns are the best...it will ultimately depend on your intended use of the gun, how it feels in your hand, amount you want to spend, etc.
2) Listen to the experience of others, but remember that what is right for one person may not be right for you.
3) Surf the internet for reviews and compare them to what others say to get confirmation.
4) Keep an open mind.
5) Consider a used gun. There are some deals to be had.
6) Visit your local gun shop, handle the various guns and don't be afraid to ask questions.
7) Look at the various websites that sell guns, e.g., budsgunshop.com, to get an idea of what they are charging and compare to local prices. I personally like to buy locally as long as there is not a significant price difference...doing so will endear you to the shop (at least most of the time) and could pay some future dividends.
8) Have fun learning like so many of us and readily share your knowledge/experience with others.

I've been too long winded on this post. I believe that half the fun is doing the research and looking for a "good deal!"


----------



## scashaggy (Jan 6, 2010)

Thanks. 

Today I went to a local gun range rented a Glock 19 9mm and fired 50 rounds. Lets just say, I need practice, I did hit the center several times but I think it was more of luck than anything. But I did get a feel for it and know what to expect in the future. It was good because the owner showed me how to load, handle, and shoot properly.

I look forward to going back so I can shoot some more and get better. I may also look around for the best price for this particular gun.


----------



## chris441 (Sep 6, 2009)

scashaggy said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Today I went to a local gun range rented a Glock 19 9mm and fired 50 rounds. Lets just say, I need practice, I did hit the center several times but I think it was more of luck than anything. But I did get a feel for it and know what to expect in the future. It was good because the owner showed me how to load, handle, and shoot properly.
> 
> I look forward to going back so I can shoot some more and get better. I may also look around for the best price for this particular gun.


although that is a fine weapon, keep shooting others. I shot the 19 for my first gun as well. I did shot pretty good with it, but as I started shooting others I found some I liked better. Good to see the place took some time with you. Have Fun and like zetti1 said, you can't just eat one! Be prepared to go broke buying guns!


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Welcome to the forum

You'll like it here.

Good advise already posted, my only additional comment is that you should try several guns.

Every brand shoots a littlle differently.

Just because someone you know or read on here says that such and such brand is the best

--- it may not be for YOU :mrgreen:

:smt1099


----------



## MonsterB (Oct 25, 2009)

having been someone who went through this a few months ago, I will offer my 2 cents...like so many people say, handle and shoot as many guns as you can before you buy.....do lots of research, and try to figure out why you want the gun.....if you plan to shoot it once in a while and not carry it so much, you may need one gun, if you want to shoot alot and not carry, thats another gun, etc....also try not to listen to the first thing you hear or read, try to get things verified from experienced senior members of this forum, for instance.....hold off as long as you can in buying because even if you like a gun at first, and its a good deal, it still might not be the best fit for you....
My story is that when my interest in owning my own handgun grew, I initially wanted a Glock, mostly due to reccomendations from my brother and a few others.....my two best friends that I hang around with highly suggested Sig....so what did I do? I went out and bought a Smith and Wesson sigma 9mm....mostly because it resembled the Glock so much and was cheaper than the Glock....I liked it, but didnt love it....as I shot a bit more, I went looking for a Glock again, but ended up getting a used Sig....much better gun for me than the S&W, it was pretty pimp with night sites and also a very good deal....but I knew it still wasnt what I wanted....
I then went out and got a Glock 26, very similar to the Glock 19 but smaller...I am so happy with this gun, its more than I could have ever expected, for me it fits in my hand perfect, is easy to conceal, light, the easiest gun on the planet to clean, looks great, is very accurate and consistent, has a great trigger, etc...
my point is I had done alot of research before I bought my first gun, pretty much knew what I wanted, but when I went to buy I first went with the low money option and then just bought a gun because it was a very expensive gun for a good price....I got sidetracked, dont do that, buy the gun that you shoot the best with and that you know you want...if you dont know, then you need to do more research....learn a bit about how to grip the gun, as this can influence what you buy because for some people with different style grips and size hands, sometimes controls can get in the way....know if you want a manual safety or not, know what caliber you want, look around the local shops and see what amo is available for what money....9mm is usually the cheapest, and some other calibers can be difficult and or expensive to buy...know if you need night sites because they can often be cheaper whne bought with the gun new, and will be professionally installed. there is alot to learn, but all I can say is dont rush, the right gun will call you and then all you have to to is go get it..good luck and be safe..


----------



## zetti1 (Dec 14, 2009)

Great advice and story MonsterB.


----------



## johnt (Jan 9, 2010)

yeah try as many as possible


----------



## scashaggy (Jan 6, 2010)

Thanks for the advise. 

From your experience, is there a 9mm with less recoil than the Glock 19 that I was using? Or are all 9mm's pretty much the same? 

I did handle a lot of 9mm guns in the shop. From what I remember, I liked how the Springfield Armory felt along with the Ruger. I didn't like the grip of some of the sub-compact guns as they had a shorter grip and (even though I don't have a large hand) I felt like I couldn't get a good grip on them. I may go to other shops and ranges in the area to see if they have any other guns to look at and rent.

From what they were telling me the S&W 9mm was a copy of the Glock and that the Glock is better. I know it is to personal taste but is that true? 

Also are there brands of guns to stay away from?


----------



## MonsterB (Oct 25, 2009)

About the recoil, the Glock isnt bad in the scale of things, but its made to be carried and is one of the lightest guns you can get....heavier guns tend to have less recoil, especially with a metal framed gun....but thats why you need to know if you are going to carry alot or not....and about the sigma not being as nice as the Glock, I can tell you first hand that its true....the sigma isnt a bad gun by any means, but Glock sets the standard...aftermarket goodies are also readily available ..


----------



## MonsterB (Oct 25, 2009)

Also have heard good things about the Springfield and the Ruger, both would be good choices, the Springfield is made in the USA, a good thing, but anyway have a good time shopping....you can always buy more than one too, if you find you like to shoot alot you could also get a 22, say the Ruger MK3, ammo costs next to nothing and they can be alot of fun.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

MonsterB said:


> Also have heard good things about the Springfield and the Ruger, both would be good choices, *the Springfield is made in the USA,* a good thing, but anyway have a good time shopping....you can always buy more than one too, if you find you like to shoot alot you could also get a 22, say the Ruger MK3, ammo costs next to nothing and they can be alot of fun.


Which Springfield? The XD line is made in Croatia.


----------



## MonsterB (Oct 25, 2009)

really? Croatia, huh? sorry for the bad info, I was under the impression they were made in the US...


----------



## chris441 (Sep 6, 2009)

MonsterB said:


> ... I was under the impression they were made in the US...


that's whats I thought as well....I didn't find that out until mine arrived and I seen it written on the side. I never noticed the writing while at the range renting.


----------



## scashaggy (Jan 6, 2010)

Todd said:


> Which Springfield? The XD line is made in Croatia.


I don't remember the model but on the side it said made in the USA.


----------



## chris441 (Sep 6, 2009)

scashaggy said:


> I don't remember the model but on the side it said made in the USA.


even the XD's say SPRINGFIELD ARMORY USA on them in nice big letters on the slide. They also have right above the 'made in croatia" SPRINGFIELD INC. GENESEO, IL. easily confused for made in USA.

Anyways are non-XD models made in the USA?


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

THe XD says Croatia in the logo. Most everything Springfield makes now is made somwehere else and possible assembled here. Nice weapons though.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

DevilsJohnson said:


> THe XD says Croatia in the logo. Most everything Springfield makes now is made somwehere else and possible assembled here. Nice weapons though.


Yeah, don't let where it's manufactured steer you away from the XD line. I had two and never had a problem with either of them. They are fine guns.


----------



## flieger67 (Dec 15, 2009)

Hi, scashaggy.

I'm in a pretty similar circumstance as you. I'm looking for my first gun and want a 9mm.

This past week, I rented the Glock 19, a Springfield XD (which is made in Croatia) and a Smith & Wesson M&P. I didn't care for the M&P that much - just didn't feel as comfortable to me though I wouldn't turn my nose up at one if someone gave me an M&P. I'd say that the 19 and the XD shot similar for me, however, I'm not exactly a seasoned veteran when it comes to shooting (at least yet...) And may also be my new-ness, but I didn't really feel much difference in recoil between the Glock and the XD. I was using a two-handed hold at all times when I shot through 100 rounds.

If I can offer anything to you, really try to find a way to shoot the guns that you are considering and if possible, try to fire any gun you are considering as "the one" a second or third time before purchase to confirm the comfort of the pistol.

Good luck to you as you continue searching and researching.


----------



## scashaggy (Jan 6, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I am going to search the ranges to see if any of them have the Springfield for rent before I make a decision. Being that I have only fired one gun, I have nothing to compare to but hopefully that will soon change.


----------



## scashaggy (Jan 6, 2010)

Today I went shooting with several people from work and shot several guns.

I rented the Springfield XD sub compact 9mm. I also shot a 9mm Sig and a 9mm Beretta.


After shooting these guns along with the Glock from before, I think I'm going to go with the Springfield as I liked this one the best. Does anyone have any experience with them?


----------



## Poink88 (Feb 11, 2010)

I am also new and still trying to find the right gun for me.

My story...I did my research and decided on a Glock because of all the great reviews. Went to hold various Glock models and they just don't feel right. Glock is out much as I wanted one.

Back to drawing board and my choices changed to Springfield XD, XDM, Beretta PX4, S&W M&P, Sig 226, FN FNP9 & H&K USP. Went back to a gun show and tried most of these and liked XDM and USP the most. Price did push me to XDM more. Later, I noticed Walther P99 and liked the design a lot but cannot find one to hold or try. Extra mag price is almost twice that of XDM as well. That sort of turned me off. In my mind, if I cannot find the gun it probably will be a problem later if I need parts or need it serviced or something. 

To date I am still on the fence but I am almost sure my 1st pistol will be an XDM, the remaining question is whether it will be an all black or bi-tone. I love the SS/Black but the rust issues I've been reading recently makes me reconsider the all black.

I am ready to pull the trigger (no pun intended) but trying to hold myself back a couple more weeks if possible. In the mean time, I am doing a lot of reading and watching videos related to gun safety, maintenance, shooting, etc.

Edit in: BTW, about gun show prices, I noticed that most are priced higher than the best I can find online. There is instant gratification buying in a show though. If I buy an XDM all black online today, I can have it for $555 (shipping & FFL fee included). At the show, most are priced more than that...add the tax and it will cost $60 or more. 10+% savings is nothing to sneer at (at least for me).

I also checked several pawnshops in my area...most price their used guns more than new online prices. 

Good luck!!!


----------



## lamuskrat (Feb 27, 2010)

I think you would like the Stoeger Cougar (x Beretta). An exceptional pistol and well worth the money which is about half of some popular name brand firearms out there. Go to Benelli (or Stoeger) site and read reviews.....NOT ONE BAD ONE.

Oh and Stoeger was the pre WWII and during war manufacturer of the German Luger we are acustommed to seeing today. Well established company just under Italian ownership now.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Here are two of the guns in your final selection:

XDm in 9mm










Beretta PX4 in 9mm










Both feel and shoot well.

I like the trigger on the XDm best, but I like the exposed hammer and safety / decocker on the Beretta.

You can't go wrong with either one.

Let us know what you decide on.

:smt1099


----------

